# Heart palpitations/tachycardia help?



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

Hey all!
Great news - I did an elimination diet and after two months, learned I'm gluten intolerant. For the first time in years my blood work came back with no sign of thyroid antibodies! Crazy!

Bad news - now I'm hyperthyroid (TSH was 0.02) and have really bad heart palpitations. The doctor lowered my Synthroid and said to avoid caffeine for a bit but man, it's annoying! My resting heartbeat is 96, and the heart palpitations keep me up at night. :/

Is there anything I can do while I wait for my lowered dose to kick in? I'm seeing my GP on Monday so I'm going to ask her about it, but if there's anything I can do in the meantime, I'd really appreciate the advice!

Maggie


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

Try taking some magnesium. This mineral is used by the heart, muscles and nerves. Your heart is one big muscle. It works wonders for my heart palps. I take quite a bit and everyone is different. I use magnesium glycinate because it causes less gastrointestinal upset at high doses. Minimum daily req. is 400 mg usually found in food but most people with Hashi's are deficient in it as well as potassium.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You may benefit from skipping a few days of your Synthroid...ask your doctor.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Not sure if my story will help- but,- I went through a terrible time with palps some time ago. A very heavy Xray was done and I think it cooked something - afterwards the most terrible violent heart palps started and I could hardly walk 20 paces. One night I got desparate and took I think about 5 80mg CoQ10 capsules before I went to bed-I woke up at 2am feeling strange, and went back to sleep-next morning I felt 20 years old with no palpitations.. first time in weeks.-

For about the best part of a year I took usually at least about 250-300mg a day sometimes more.if the palps were too violent, if I didn't it felt as though there was an Elephant sitting on my chest, I thought I was going to drop dead in the street but the EEG showed nothing,

I have stopped taking them and have had no recurrence even though I have a high TSH, they actually gave me my life back and kept me vertical for such a long time - they have gradually stopped thank goodness,

As far as I know CoQ10 has no side effects, and are healthy.. good brands do tend to be a bit expensive though.

I know what you are going through, its horrible and very scary,


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Fwiw, calcium really helps my heart palps. Don't know why. But I do also take it with magnesium, which in general can help slow and relax the body. I take the supplement "CALM" which is just the mag, with some citracal before bed and sleep pretty great. I've had crazy bouts of heart palps. I get them when I'm hypo or hyper, and I'm sorry for you, b/c they make everything a little harder-- walking up stairs, sleeping, even sometimes just trying to THINK over the beats.

I have also heard the CoQ10 advice. And it'll make your skin look nice...when I go hyper, my doc does have me skip my synthroid for 2-5 days, then start back up.


----------



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

D'oh - I forgot to come back and give an update!

Thank you all SO much for the magnesium advice! I started taking a slow release magnesium and it really helped with the heart palpitations at night and it seemed to help me sleep as well. Even though I lowered my dosage in November, I'm only now just starting to not have mild heart palps at random moments throughout the day.


----------

